# Pack Goats



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

I know there are a couple guys on here that use pack goats. Anyone know of any good local breeders?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

www.highuintapackgoats.com Give Clay a call, he is not a breeder, but he can put you in touch with some body that is. He can also teach you everything you need to know about packing with goats, he is a good guy to know. He also rents goats.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

You're going to find out 1. Clay knows what he is doing- 2. You can pay a pretty penny for someone who calls themselves a pack goat breeder. What you want to do is learn your breeds, size and temperment. You can get good goats as long and the genetics are there to begin with and you work with them. My best goat is a big LaMancha and wouldn't trade him for anything and I would not have bet that to begin with. Really shouldn't have to pay more that $100.
The whole thing with them though is - got to get them young- bottle feed , neuter them and then use them. Really are an enjoyable animal.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I remember seeing Clay (at least I think it was him) on "The Desert Speaks" where they took a trip through the Red Desert. Ive been intrigued with pack goats ever since.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

PM swbuckmaster he has alot of knowledge on this subject.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

cfarnwide

You are thinking of John Mionczynski, "The goat packing guru". John is the fore father of North American goat packing. John does not have goats anymore, but was packing with them over thirty years ago. He origonaly starting packing with goats in the Wind River Range of Wyoming when he first started studying Bighorn sheep, and guided with them, he is a wildlife biologist by trade. He is credited with figuring out that mineral deficiencies were killing Bighorn sheep in the 90s, something that is still not well known or understood in the Wildlife Biology comunity.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for that info Lonetree!

When I first saw that show I thought "NO WAY"! I gained a healthy respect for goats after that episode.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

How much weight can a goat carry?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Here are a couple of links. I believe this guy is out of Tooele.

http://highuintapackgoats.com/

http://www.highuintapackgoats.com/lease.html


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: Pack Goats*



RoosterKiller said:


> How much weight can a goat carry?


If they are in shape and were bread for packing they can pack 25-35 lbs going in and keep up pretty good. Going out they can carry more "60."
I always liked to pack them on the lighter side so the can keep up all day long. I carry my bow, spotting scope, binos, range finder, tripod and water for the day. The goats carry food, extra water, tent, clothes, sleeping bag, blankets, ropes, knifes,water pump, game bags, ext. On the trip out if im successful i carry my camp and the goats carry the messy stuff.

I mostly use the goats later in the year when it gets cold and wet and im doing overnighters. If I was rifle hunting id take them with me on every day trip.

Its hard with a bow sometimes the elk and deer will just stand there giving you a perfect shot at 20 yards. Other times they run at a 100.

Good luck they can be a very useful tool in your hunting bag of tricks.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I gotta get me some pack goats to drag my future elk out for me.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few photos from this weekends cow elk hunt. Unfortunately the elk were not in the area this weekend so we were unsuccessful.

This is a great packing goat. He is 3.5 years old and is still growing. I got him in Nevada from a lady who specifically breeds for the size and temperament you want in a hunting pack goats. 
You will see in the photo he has long legs. This helps them to move efficiently and be able to keep up. Dairy goats dont breed for this Dairy goats have short legs.

You will also see he has big body "over 200 lbs." This allows him to carry more weight. 30% x 200lbs = 60 lbs. Now the one thing I have found with goats is they are just like people. If you put 60 lbs on him and you carry nothing don't expect him to keep up with you. Its not going to happen! But if you pack them smart and you carry as much as them it will keep you both about even depending on how in shape you are or how in shape the goat is. I typically like to use 2 goats to one person when im hunting and it seems to work out well.

I also don't like horns on goats. I've had up to seven goats with horns at one time and you will always be on the loosing end of any poke. They might not be wanting to hit you with them, but loading them in a trailer they like to hit each other and Ive been on the receiving end more then once. Also when putting the saddle on or adjusting the saddle it is nice to be able to reach over the pack and not worry about getting poked in the head "It hurts." Last but not least it really sucks to have your kid accidentally hit or hit on purpose. so I'm against the horns. They look cool though!


















this one was a great packer but died last summer. 









Having goats allows me to be able to get myself and my kids in the back country. 
Here is a short video clip. Just clip on the photo to see it play.


Hunting with goats in the winter can also help out.









a few more pictures








Small dairy goats! I still have the brown one because he is a great goat but hes small. The other ones were also good but they just liked to beat my kids up. So I sold them. They however were all on the small size so they just could not pack anywhere near what a good goat from a pack goat breeder can pack. 









This one was one of Clay Zimmermans goats. It was a fantastic goat. It was also one of the best looking goats with horns Ive ever seen.


----------

